# How to anchor hairgrass???



## AmberSunrise (Sep 14, 2010)

I recently bought some hairgrass from my local store its very bright green and very short carpet like grass. Each time I put it in the sand it stays down for a bit then floats up. 

I have tried sticking the edge under a rock and then tried using glass pebbles on top but still it just floats up.

Does anyone have any idea how to get it to stay down long enough to get rooted?


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Plant small amounts at a time. Gently pinch the bottom end of the grass with some tweezers and then ja that in about half an inch to an inch into. Your substrate. Gently release and catefully slide the tweezers out. Thats how. i do it anyways


----------



## AmberSunrise (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds tedious! Ok thanks I will give it a go...


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yep, it is tedious work indeed, but well worth it once it starts filling in. Before long, you'll have a dense carpet of it to be proud of.


----------



## ScottieB (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah I love hairgrass but no matter what I do my cories rip it up, so I had to give up on it. Little buggers, but they're cute so they get away with it.


----------

